# Fallout 76 Waffenberatung



## CyrianGenesis (21. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, 

spiele gerne Spiele, wie Fallout, Metro und Stalker und nun bin ich bei FO 76 
und es gibt in diesem Spiel so viele Waffen und ich weiß nicht, welche ich da am besten nehmen sollte. 

Mein Char ist Level 41 momentan

1. 
Ich habe immer ein Set aus 4 Waffen dabei: 

- Was zum prügeln 
- Schrotflinte (da nutze ich immer die Kampfflinte)
- Automatikwaffe für mittlere Distanzen (da kann ich mich eben nicht entscheiden)
- Sniper (typischer Jagdgewehr-Umbau momentan)
- Laser für den Notfall (Fusionszellen habe ich immer irgendwie)

In gebieten mit schweren Gegnern habe ich noch eine schwere Waffe dabei
Habe aber noch keine wirklich gute und suche die Pläne für die .50er MG. 

Und nun zu meinem Problem: 
Ich kann mich bei der Automatikwaffe nicht wirklich entscheiden zwischen 
der 10mm SMG und einem Automatik-Kampfgewehr! 

Jede hat seine Vor und Nachteile, die liste ich mal auf

10mm SMG LV 40: 
+ 30 schuss pro magazin 
+  mit langem lauf und präzisioniertem verschluss recht gut im "Austeilen" und ziemlich zielgenau
+  mit einem ganzen Kolben schön sanfter rückstoß
+ einfaches handling und ordentliche feuerrate

- kleines bisschen weniger damage als andere Automatikwaffen (mit meiner config 37 schaden pro schuss) 
- das schlechte Visier (manchmal echt schwierig den Kopf zu treffen, bei etwas mehr distanz)
- langsames Nachladen

Automatik-Kampfgewehr LV 40
+ gutes Visier (Punkt-Reflex) 
+ mit langem Lauf sehr präzise bei Einzelschüssen
+ Schalldämpfermöglichkeit und mehr Anpassung
+ Mehr schaden als 10mm mit mächtigem Automatikverschluss (43 pro schuss) 

- Auch mit einem "vollstädingen Kolben" und Mündungsbremse ein ziemlicher Rückstoß, die Waffe tanzt regelrecht
- hohes Gewicht
- Munition teurer in der Herstellung (bekomme bei 10mm Patronen bei ähnlichem Materialaufwand fast das doppelte, habe beide Muni-Schmied-Karten)

Also, welche der zwei Waffen würdet ihr mitnehmen ?  

Das Handgefertigte Automatikgewehr lasse ich vorerst mal raus, da ich bisher noch keine brauchbaren Upgrades geschweige denn Baupläne habe. 
Hätte diese aber auch gern einmal getestet, vielleicht wäre diese Waffe ja toll. 

Und zu den großen Waffen: 
Bisher getestet: 
- Laser Gatling, was ja eine Fusionskern-Vernichtungsmaschine ist, also keine besonders tolle Möglichkeit
- Gatling-Geschütz zum Kurbeln, hat eine ziemlich unterirdische Feuerrate, nicht brauchbar bei Brandbestien und schnell rennenden Gegnern
- Plasma-Gatling, hat richtig Power, aber Munition zu teuer in Herstellung 
- Minigun viel zu ungenau, kugeln fliegen in alle richtungen, nur nicht aufs ziel 

Und wie bei allen Gatling-Waffen diese blöde "Anlaufzeit" , oftmals steht der Gegner direkt vor mir bevor ein Schuss abgegeben werden kann. 

Wollte nun wissen, ob das .50er MG gut ist, da die Munition günstig ist und  sich die Daten der Waffe gut lesen. 

Und wenn ja, wo finde ich eines bzw die Baupläne am besten ? 

Und macht es Sinn snipertechnisch auf ein Gaussgewehr umzustellen ? Habe nun endlich Baupläne dafür. 

Fallout 76 hat irgendwie zu viele Waffen  Da sollte es mal ein ganzes Lexikon geben, was man nehmen soll.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Dezember 2018)

Deiner Beschreibung nach würde ich die 10mm SMG nehmen.

Ich selbst habe allerdings selten automatische Waffen genutzt. Auf weite Entfernung eben ein Sniper-Gewehr und aus der Nähe entweder eine Schrott oder einen ordentlichen 2-Hand-Prügel. Alle Waffen-Perks kannst du eh nicht gleichzeitig drin haben.

Bei den schweren Waffen finde ich eine Minigun eigentlich recht angenehm, nur die Anlaufzeit nervt ziemlich. Da kann man aber leider auch nichts dran machen. Es ist halt fraglich, ob du auf deinem Level unbedingt eine brauchst, zumal die auch sehr schwer sind.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (27. Dezember 2018)

Ja, Dabke für die Antwort. 

Die 10mm nutze ich momentan auch meistens bei mittlerer Distanz und wenn ich einen auf SWAT-Team mache. 

Sniper nutze ich auch viel, Schrotflinte nutze ich aber nur auf sehr kurze Distanz. 

Im Nahkampf bin ich eher schlecht als recht... Hab da wenig Talent für. 

Habe meine Perk-Karten neu angelegt. Die Kommando-Perks bei Stärke habe ich alle und auch die Gewehrschütze-Karten so ziemlich voll. 
Das Charisma hat bei mir als Singleplayer-Typ nur 3 Punkte für den Meisterhändler. Bin eher viel auf Kraft, Ausdauer und Intelligenz gegangen und auch etwas Glück.  

Die 10mm MP (mittlerweile LV 50)  macht somit etwas über 60 Schaden pro schuss, wenn gute Upgrades hat. 
Die leuchtenden Blähguhle vom Golfplatz werden regelrecht "zerrissen"  

Das Kampfgewehr in Automatikform ist zu wackelig. 

Mich hat z.B. der Skill "Reparaturschuss" auf Stufe 3 oft geholfen. Waffen gehen fast nie kaputt! 

Ja, die Minigun und allgemein die Gatlings haben ihre Anlaufzeit. 
Habe aber durch nen Legendary nun eine Vampir-Plasmagatling, das heißt ich werde beim schießen geheilt. Man fühlt sich wie Gott damit  
Die wird noch beschleunigt! 

Die .50er MG habe ich mir schon gebaut, aber die streut und hat keine Visieroption. Musste mir dann einen kleinen Patafix-Knubbel auf die Bildschirmmitte kleben. Fadenkreuz für arme - ganz arme.


----------



## P4Gu35ch (18. Januar 2019)

Ich kann die Cal. 50 seehhrr empfehlen! Hat zwar "nur" ca. 63 Schaden pro Kugel (alle 3 Perkkarten für schwere Waffen), aber dafür nen sehr großes Magazin.  Damit hab ich (Lvl. 86) vor kurzen nen Lvl. 125er geärgert. Er hatte ne Doppelschuss-Explo + Powerrüstung und ich hatte ebenfalls Powerrüstung + Cal. 50. Ich hatte 10KK Kopfgeld, die er unbedingt haben wollte.
Bevor er mich durchs Fenster meines Hauses treffen konnte (aus nächster Nähe), hatte ich ihn mit dem Cal.50 übern Haufen geschossen. Vor lauter Frust hat er dann meine Hütte (incl. meiner Wenigkeit) aus der Entfernung (!) zerlegt . Aber vermutlich hatte er dadurch am Ende mehr KK Kopfgeld als ich.


----------

